# help with 22 rifle purchases that resemble ! bushmaster looks



## firebreather (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm looking to purchase an 22 rimfire that has the exact replicate of the bushmaster my buddy has am remingtom 223 camoed and am lookin for the exact thing in 22cal any links or sites u can difect me to thanks in advance


----------



## stiknstring (Jun 3, 2009)

here is a bushmaster carbon 15-22. i think georgia outdoor sports in hull had one for 600.


----------



## firebreather (Jun 3, 2009)

Yea I had googled that one but it will only hold 8rds want many more


----------



## firebreather (Jun 3, 2009)

The gun my. Buds got is an remington r15 wonder if they make 22cals


----------



## stiknstring (Jun 3, 2009)

i know of the colt models, smith and wesson and sig is also coming out with something then you have the gsg-5 other than that i think you would have a build.


----------



## Bill Mc (Jun 3, 2009)

There is one at Adventure Outdoors in Smyrna, also for $600. It's a Colt.


----------



## deerslayer45 (Jun 3, 2009)

I saw that at AO! Its a Colt AR 22lr with a 30rnd mag  AWESOME


----------



## stiknstring (Jun 8, 2009)

here is my colt m4 .22     They run about $599. Dont know if the s&w versions are out yet


----------



## olchevy (Jun 12, 2009)

stiknstring said:


> here is my colt m4 .22     They run about $599. Dont know if the s&w versions are out yet




from what i understand on that rifle you can, swap in a        .223 bolt and use different mags.


----------



## pigkiller (Jun 12, 2009)

olchevy said:


> from what i understand on that rifle you can, swap in a        .223 bolt and use different mags.



I talked to a guy that had one and he said that you cannot swap out the bolt/receiver and fire a .223. Also he said that the dust cover is not functional. Meaning that it doesn't close. It just stays open all the time. That would get on my nerves just looking at it. Other than that I wouldn't mind having one.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jun 12, 2009)

There are several kits for the most versitile 22 on the market(the Ruger 10/22) that are just what you're lookin for but the ones I've seen are black. My nephew hot rodded 1 a couple of weeks ago. It has the quad rail and the whole 9 yards. It's a really nice rig.
BHJ

here's a link thats not an exact replica but pretty cool.(the 1 on the bottom) http://www.gunaccessories.com/1022/stocks.asp

Heres a pretty close 1 http://www.hawktecharms.com/stocks/stocks.htm


----------



## Bill Mc (Jun 13, 2009)

> Also he said that the dust cover is not functional. Meaning that it doesn't close.



I hadn't noticed that. I'll check it out Tuesday for sure.


----------



## bcr308 (Jun 23, 2009)

Not to knock the other rifles shown an discussed above but I do not like the fact that the parts will not interchange between the .22 and a normal AR. If you can swing it or if you have a AR lower already I would go with a Spike's, Tactical Innovation, Model 1 or CMMG dedicated .22 upper. I have (3) Spike's uppers. Two in .22 and one in .17mach2. Its just a matter of pushing two pins and you can swap out the uppers.


----------



## pigkiller (Jun 24, 2009)

BCR308, the second upper in the 1st pic looks like it has the shortest barrel ever. How is the accuracy at a distance? Also, it has a pretty wild looking brass deflector. Nice setup!


----------



## bcr308 (Jun 24, 2009)

pigkiller said:


> BCR308, the second upper in the 1st pic looks like it has the shortest barrel ever. How is the accuracy at a distance? Also, it has a pretty wild looking brass deflector. Nice setup!



Its about 5" long but 1-1/2" of it is actually in the receiver so it appears to be shorter than it is. Accuracy is great. 100 yd shots is not a problem. The brass deflector is more of a gas deflector (blow back) and is more common on a 9mm set up.


----------



## pigkiller (Jun 24, 2009)

bcr308 said:


> Its about 5" long but 1-1/2" of it is actually in the receiver so it appears to be shorter than it is. Accuracy is great. 100 yd shots is not a problem. The brass deflector is more of a gas deflector (blow back) and is more common on a 9mm set up.



Wow, I didn't expect that with a barrel that short it would be accurate out that far. Sweet.


----------

